# Netbook als Desktop-Ersatz?



## Rupert (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo.

Zur Zeit haben wir einen alten "Wohnzimmer-PC", den hauptsächlich meine Partnerin zum Sufen, Officearbeiten und Spielen benutzt.

Er besteht im wesentlichen aus AMD XP2000+, 512MB RAM, NVida TI4200 32MB, 160 MB HD incl. 17" Monitor in 1280*1024. Ist also nicht mehr die schnellste Höllenmaschine...eher das Gegenteil.
Speziell für ihre Spiele reicht er aber gerade noch aus. Es laufen bei ihr unter Windows XP aktuell: Plants vs Zombies, Wimmelbildspiele, Adventures, World of Warcraft und Runes of Magic.

Da wir das Wohnzimmer umbauen werden, muss der PC samt Monitor aus Platzgründen weichen.
Als Alternative überlege ich, ihr ein Netbook zu kaufen. Das könnte sie weiterhin bequem im Wohnzimmer nutzen (nimmt ja nicht viel Platz ein) und kann sogar mit in den Urlaub genommen werden.

Generell gefallen meiner Partnerin diese kleinen schicken Netbooks (frauenkompatible Unterhaltungselektronik eben), auch wenn die Bildschirmgröße eine Umstellung wird.
Aber sind die aktuellen Netbooks leistungstechnisch überhaupt mit unserem Uralt-PC vergleichbar, speziell im Hinblick auf die oben genannten Spiele.
Worauf soll ich beim Kauf achten?

Diese Frage möchte ich nun gerne an Euch weitergeben. Danke.


----------



## Pixelplanet (3. Januar 2010)

netbook als desktop ersatz wird schon schwierig

die frage ist vorallem wieviel du investieren willst

von der grafileistung her sollte nahezu jedes netbook schon besser sein

nur mit dem prozessor wird es schon schwieriger

nen 1,6ghz atom kann mit sicherheit nicht mit dem Xp 2000+ mithalten

wie gesagt nenn ein budget dann kann man mal sehen was dazu passt


----------



## Rupert (3. Januar 2010)

In Anzeigen sehe ich Netbooks aktuell so zwischen 300€-400€, mehr als 500€ sollten es aber nach Möglichkeit nicht werden.
Wenn es eine Lösung zwischen Netbook und relativ kleinem Notebook gibt, wäre das auch noch ok. Es muss dann eben nur meine Partnerin optisch überzeugen. 
Geht da was?

Alternativ denke ich gerade aber auch noch darüber nach, ob ein schicker HTPC an unserem Fernseher ein gangbarer Weg ist.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## rabit (3. Januar 2010)

Netbook wird wahrscheinlich nicht als Desktopersatz dienen können und wenn wird der sehr teuer sein so das Du für das gleiche Geld einen wesentlich besseren Notebook kaufen könntest. Dell macht optisch schöne Notebook Designs und Asus auch.....


----------



## Pixelplanet (3. Januar 2010)

htpc wäre eventuell die bessere lösung 

mehr leistung für weniger geld

für um die 500 Euro kann man da schon was machen wäre nurnoch die frage fertig pc oder selbst zusammen bauen ?


----------



## Rupert (3. Januar 2010)

Ok, dann ist ein Netbook wohl doch nicht die geeignete Lösung.
Bleibt also ein Notebook oder ein HTPC.

Wegen HTPC muss ich mich erst mal schlau machen, ob man damit über den Fernseher wirklich vernünftig surfen, arbeiten und spielen kann.
Ist ein Philips 32" TFT-Gerät (nur HD ready).

Selbstbau bevorzugt.
Ich mach dann aber besser einen eigenen Thread im passenden Unterforum auf.


----------



## Pixelplanet (3. Januar 2010)

ok um das thema notebook nochmal aufzugreifen.

es geht ja vorallem um das design wies ausschaut 

am besten wäre es einfach auf notebooksbilliger.de oder ähnlicvhes zu gehen und deine bessere hälfte zu fragen was gefällt und was nicht

dann hier nachfragen ob es was taugt oder nich


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2010)

Rupert schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist ein Netbook wohl doch nicht die geeignete Lösung.
> Bleibt also ein Notebook oder ein HTPC.
> 
> Wegen HTPC muss ich mich erst mal schlau machen, ob man damit über den Fernseher wirklich vernünftig surfen, arbeiten und spielen kann.
> Ist ein Philips 32" TFT-Gerät (nur HD ready).


 
die frage is, was du unter nem HTPC im vergleich zu nem normalen PC verstehst. 

ich hab hier ein CS Storm Scout gehäuse mit 3 lüfter, alles sehr leise, und für die CPU (E7200, 2x2,53GHz) nur nen kühler drauf, keinen eigenen lüfter. die graka, ne 3870, hab ich auch nur passiv gekühlt. da laufen alle aktuellen spiele noch gut, je nach spiel halt nicht mehr auf max (bei 1920x1080, also full HD). vor allem halt vierkern-profituere wie GTA4 gehen halt "nur" auf mittleren details. und einen der frei lüfter önnte ich sogar auch noch abstellen, vor allem falls ich nur mal nen film schauen wollte.

von der hardware her kriegst du das locker für 500€ zusammengebaut, auch mit BluRay-Laufwerk. da würd ich aktuell ein AM2+ board mit nem AM3 bestücken. als graka ne passive 4670 oder 4850, oder 9800GT.


bei nem notebook wiederum kriegst du für 500€ auf jeden fall was, das für WoW reicht. aber bei neueren spielen wird es kritisch. und mit bluray unter 500€ wird es wohl nix.


----------



## Rupert (3. Januar 2010)

Ja. Design...aber auch Größe, da das Teil auf dem Couch- oder Esszimmertisch seinen Platz finden muss und auf Grund der Nutzungshäufigkeit wohl nicht regelmäßig weggeräumt wird. 
Ist fast täglich ca. 1-2 Stunden im Einsatz, am WE kann es auch mehr werden.

Ich werde mir mit Ihr zusammen mal einige kleine Notebooks ansehen.
Danke.


Edit für Herbboy:
Unter einem HTPC würde ich für mich ein kompaktes Gerät, aufgebaut mit Standard-PC-Komponenten in einem ansprechenden, wohnzimmergeeignetem Gehäuse definieren (Hifi-Optik ö.ä.)
Dabei geht in meinem Fall geringe Lautstärke (möglichst passiv) und Energieeffizienz vor Spieleleistung, wie du es ja auch bei Dir hast. 
Es reicht, wenn die oben genannten Spiele für meine Frau vernünftig laufen und evtl. noch etwas Luft nach oben ist.
Im laufe der Jahre haben sich Videorecorder, DVD-Player, SAT-Box und externe Festplatte angesammelt. 
Diesen Platz würde ich dann gerne mit dem HTPC füllen und damit die übrigen Komponenten ersetzen.
Gerade weil meine SAT-Box noch nicht HD-Fähig ist und eh mal getauscht werden sollte.
Ich muss eben nur sehen ob das mit meinem Fernseher so alles Sinn macht.


----------

